# Help- Have we been scammed?



## New2time (Aug 14, 2013)

My SIL purchased a Wyndham timeshare on ebay about 4 months ago. The seller is 
Legacy Vacation Net
25010 Oakhurst Dr. Suite 120 Spring, TX 77386
They mailed the purchase price of $26 along with the closing costs of $600 or so to the seller. The seller did not accept paypal so they sent certified check/money order. The seller emailed them a contract to sign and return which they did promptly. It has been 4 months and the seller has not answered the phones and responded only sporadically to emails. Ebay will not help since the payment was not sent thru paypal. Anyone have any dealings with this company or any idea of how to proceed? They have never given her a contract number, even though she has repeatedly asked...so wyndham cannot find the contract. He currently still has two listings on ebay on timeshares. One is over $1000.00.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 14, 2013)

New2time said:


> My SIL purchased a Wyndham timeshare on ebay about 4 months ago. The seller is
> Legacy Vacation Net
> 25010 Oakhurst Dr. Suite 120 Spring, TX 77386
> They mailed the purchase price of $26 along with the closing costs of $600 or so to the seller. The seller did not accept paypal so they sent certified check/money order. The seller emailed them a contract to sign and return which they did promptly. It has been 4 months and the seller has not answered the phones and responded only sporadically to emails. Ebay will not help since the payment was not sent thru paypal. Anyone have any dealings with this company or any idea of how to proceed? They have never given her a contract number, even though she has repeatedly asked...so wyndham cannot find the contract. He currently still has two listings on ebay on timeshares. One is over $1000.00.



I guess she doesnt know the seller name (who really is on deed).   If she did she could look up through Orange County Controller office.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 14, 2013)

New2time said:


> My SIL purchased a Wyndham timeshare on ebay about 4 months ago. The seller is
> Legacy Vacation Net
> 25010 Oakhurst Dr. Suite 120 Spring, TX 77386
> They mailed the purchase price of $26 along with the closing costs of $600 or so to the seller. The seller did not accept paypal so they sent certified check/money order. The seller emailed them a contract to sign and return which they did promptly. It has been 4 months and the seller has not answered the phones and responded only sporadically to emails. Ebay will not help since the payment was not sent thru paypal. Anyone have any dealings with this company or any idea of how to proceed? They have never given her a contract number, even though she has repeatedly asked...so wyndham cannot find the contract. He currently still has two listings on ebay on timeshares. One is over $1000.00.



This won't help you or your SIL but this is exactly why I won't buy a TS on eBay from a seller who won't accept a credit card.

Have her block her number when calling by dialing *67 then the number (this is a one time block and is free.  Use a fake name until she gets the person she wants to talk to and then try to get some action.


----------



## New2time (Aug 14, 2013)

Earlier today she sent him a message threatening to leave bad feedback if she didn't get a response. He finally called her back and said that the deed would take 2 weeks to process and then it would go to Wyndham for 4-6 more weeks. Sounds like he dropped the ball and has done nothing! He still did not give her a contract number. Said he would email or call her back with it. Ugggghhh!


----------



## New2time (Aug 14, 2013)

GeraldineT said:


> I guess she doesnt know the seller name (who really is on deed).   If she did she could look up through Orange County Controller office.



And no she doesn't know the owners names. They haven't given her that information either.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 14, 2013)

*It could be worse...*

It could be worse. The purchase could have been from a Wyndham sales weasel. You'd have a deed, but be out tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 14, 2013)

New2time said:


> Earlier today she sent him a message threatening to leave bad feedback if she didn't get a response. He finally called her back and said that the deed would take 2 weeks to process and then it would go to Wyndham for 4-6 more weeks. Sounds like he dropped the ball and has done nothing! He still did not give her a contract number. Said he would email or call her back with it. Ugggghhh!


 

It's too late to leave feedback negative or positive



New2time said:


> My SIL purchased a Wyndham timeshare on ebay about 4 months ago. The seller is Legacy Vacation Net 25010 Oakhurst Dr. Suite 120 Spring, TX 77386
> They mailed the purchase price of $26 along with the closing costs of $600 or so to the seller. The seller did not accept paypal so they sent certified check/money order. The seller emailed them a contract to sign and return which they did promptly. It has been 4 months and the seller has not answered the phones and responded only sporadically to emails


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2013)

Did a Google earth - posted sign for 2 available medical suites - (281) -469-0092. Could COLD call and ask WHAT other types of businesses are in building?


----------



## kwindham (Aug 15, 2013)

Legacy Vacation net, that name is ringing a bell in my head.  Im pretty sure I have heard it on Tug before, but could be wrong.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 15, 2013)

http://tug2.net/googlesearchresults...ID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=Legacyvacation.net&sa=Search


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 19, 2013)

*Purchase still pending.*

Legacy vacation net on EBay I think is LGI, aka Liesure Getaways aka Carl Rash and might be the entity you are dealing with. They may use multiple options for transfer companies, but Timeshare Wholesalers of Pigeon Forge seems to be one of them.

I can't say you have been scammed, but you will likely have to keep on top of them so things do not fall through the cracks.

Run somes searches on those key words/names and do your own BBB searches as well. I'll let you come to your own conclusions.

By the way, LGI does have a TUG account (LGICustomerCare) and email/PM inbox. I have used that to get a hold of Carl when normal channels did not work.


----------



## LGICustomerCare (Aug 23, 2013)

New2time said:


> My SIL purchased a Wyndham timeshare on ebay about 4 months ago. The seller is
> Legacy Vacation Net
> 25010 Oakhurst Dr. Suite 120 Spring, TX 77386
> They mailed the purchase price of $26 along with the closing costs of $600 or so to the seller. The seller did not accept paypal so they sent certified check/money order. The seller emailed them a contract to sign and return which they did promptly. It has been 4 months and the seller has not answered the phones and responded only sporadically to emails. Ebay will not help since the payment was not sent thru paypal. Anyone have any dealings with this company or any idea of how to proceed? They have never given her a contract number, even though she has repeatedly asked...so wyndham cannot find the contract. He currently still has two listings on ebay on timeshares. One is over $1000.00.



Our company takes pride in providing stellar overall customer service to all and especially with those clients who may be not fully satisfied with the services and products we provide. 

We are asking anyone here who is directly related to any transactions that may be of concern to contact Justin toll free at 1-800-896-9308 ext 53 or direct at 281-825-3844. Again, we would love the opportunity to find a mutual and agreeable solution. We would hope that most folks find that our efforts here (past and present) are a professional and genuine effort to resolve any outstanding issues related to all transactions.

Best Regards,
LGI Customer Care
Justin


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 23, 2013)

vs typing the same form letter for each and every complaint here on TUG, why not answer the phone and or return emails from the parties who are complaining?

this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 23, 2013)

More posts, bring more inquiries here through Google


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 23, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> vs typing the same form letter for each and every complaint here on TUG, why not answer the phone and or return emails from the parties who are complaining?
> 
> this is getting ridiculous.



Really!! 

The OP complains that they don't answer the phones and he posts his phone number again.

Makes it look like he's trying to help but this is no help.  He should click on the OP's blue user name and send an email and get this fixed.

I know I won't bid on anything this seller puts on eBay until I see this resolved, and maybe not even then.  Who needs this hassle?


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 23, 2013)

LGICustomerCare said:


> Our company takes pride in providing stellar overall customer service to all and especially with those clients who may be not fully satisfied with the services and products we provide.



It certainly doesn't seem that way.


----------



## elenoir (Aug 26, 2013)

I also won a bid on eBay from legacy about 4 months ago. Have not heard anything from them. Will not return phone calls or emails. I don't have a contract number either. I did pay with a credit card and will contact credit card company to fight the charge if I don't here from the this week


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 27, 2013)

elenoir said:


> I also won a bid on eBay from legacy about 4 months ago. Have not heard anything from them. Will not return phone calls or emails. I don't have a contract number either. I did pay with a credit card and will contact credit card company to fight the charge if I don't here from the this week



If you have not heard anything in four months, why wait another day to dispute the charge?  What ever you bought from them you can find elsewhere.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 30, 2013)

My transfer of Wyndham National Harbor finally came through as of 8/26  (purchased from Leisure Getaways on 3/5). It never made it out of the closing agent's hands until  8/15. 

From this experience, it seems the closing agent Leisure Getaways uses  (Timeshare Wholesalers of Pigeon Forge) sits on completed paperwork for  WEEKS. First, the paperwork was not sent to the county for 100 days (I would have expected closer to 45-60 at most).  Then TWPF sat on the certified-copy deed from the county for 6  WEEKS (I figure about 2 is reasonable) before finally sending it off to Wyndham.

I guess in the big scheme of things, ~6 months to transfer is not unheard of, that usually includes Wyndham's lengthy 6-8 week process. Wyndham now takes less than a week. Seeing how much slop there was, this should have probably been completed at least two months ago.

IMHO effective communication is a key to keeping up a good reputation. If anyone has ever been on a lengthy plane delay on the tarmac, it goes by much better if the pilot provides regular updates rather than keep silent. The process takes time, but a lack of info leads to suspicion that one is being scammed. The TS industry already has a black eye due to scammers, and keeping buyers in an information vacuum doesn't help.

I did have other info that let me extend the leash a bit (pre-auction screen shot of the actual seller's Wyndham contract number, points, and fees, and a soft-copy of the county deed transfer intake sheet at the 100-day mark), but if I didn't have those, I might have put in a CC dispute much earlier. 

Hopefully the OP's SIL has some luck in getting a satisfactory outcome, but some of that luck needs to be "made"...


----------



## mfitch (Nov 27, 2013)

New2time said:


> My SIL purchased a Wyndham timeshare on ebay about 4 months ago. The seller is
> Legacy Vacation Net
> 25010 Oakhurst Dr. Suite 120 Spring, TX 77386


I tried to purchase through these guys - and it was a much bigger purchase - after 5 1/2 months of one delay after another, phone calls and e-mails that were not returned I gave up and went through my credit card company to reverse the charges.... Thankfully it was on my credit card and not cash - one month later the charge is gone and the accrued interest reversed.

I can't say for certain that Legacy VacationNet is a scam, but if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.....  maybe you should try dealing with someone that comes closer to an honest broker.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 28, 2013)

The dangers of buying through E-Bay.  It very much is a buyers beware ware market.


----------

